# CPMA study guide - Does anyone have any information



## rocoder (Jun 24, 2014)

Does anyone have any information on the NAMAS CPMA Self Study Guide? Do you know if this will be enough to pass the exam? Any feedback would be greatly appreciated


----------



## LOUISE SLACK (Jun 26, 2014)

*CPMA study guide*

I ordered the CPMA study material from AAPC.  It was awesome and yes it was extremely helpful to pass the exam.

I studied the guide for a couple months then the week before the exam I reviewed the on line material.  I am so glad I did because the online material was well matched to the exam.  The study guide was too but the online module was great to review everything just before the exam.

I also ordered the sample questions.  Also very helpful.

I paid for it all myself and then took it as a job expense write off on my taxes.

Louise


----------



## chenderson@newmanrh.org (Aug 5, 2014)

Is the CPMA just geared to physician practices or could it be helpful in a hospital setting? Thanks!


----------



## MnTwins29 (Aug 6, 2014)

chenderson@newmanrh.org said:


> Is the CPMA just geared to physician practices or could it be helpful in a hospital setting? Thanks!



It can be helpful for outpatient hospital services, but not applicable to inpatient as there is no ICD-9 Volume III questions.


----------

